# postgressql: user postgres kann keine DB anlegen

## uhai

Hm, irgendetwas habe ich bei der Installation von postgresql falsch gemacht. Mein user "postgres"kann keine Datenbanken anlegen.

Wie kann ich das Recht dem user noch zuordnen? Im englischen Wiki von postgres finde ich mich gar nicht zurecht - gibt es auch eine deutsche Doku?

uhai

----------

## jkoerner

Nur mal eine Vermutung, da du wohl neu bei postgresql scheinst.

Schon 'emerge postgresql --config' bzw 'paludis postgresql --config' ausgeführt?

Dabei wird erst das Datenbankverzeichnis angelegt. Danach dann alles weitere.

Jens

----------

## uhai

Ja, eigentlich habe ich das so nach Howto gemacht...

Danach habe ich mit dem user "postgres" auch eine DB "test" anlegen können. Jetzt bekomme ich die Meldung, das der user postgres nicht das Recht hat, neue DB anzulegen.

Kann ich mir die User und deren Rechte anzeigen lassen?

uhai

----------

## jkoerner

Hm, das Standardverzeichnis, daß man eigentlich anlegen lässt, ist  /var/lib/postgresql/data/base mit seinen verschiedenen Datenbanken die numerisch dort gelistet sind.

Ab und inclusive /var/lib/postgresql/ gehört alles postgresql als owner und group, ab und incl. /data mit chown 700.

Bei mir, nach dem Standard-Prozedere mit Anlegen des obigen Verzeichnisses, mach ich folgendes:

```

su postgres [enter-Taste]

$ createuser -U postgres qttudo -d
```

legt den Benutzer qttudo an, dann kommt die Frage nach Rechten

```
$ createdb -U qttudo qttudo
```

das legt die Datenbank für qttudo (mein Programm) mit Rechten für den Benutzer qttudo (mein Standardbenutzer) an, die muss ich dann noch mit Inhalt aus einer bla-foo.sql füllen

```
psql -U qttudo -E qttudo -f bla-foo.sql
```

Hilft das?

Falls du schon lauter Kram angelegt hast und das wieder loswerden möchtest reicht ein 

```
su postgres 

$ dropuser [dein user]

$ dropdb [deine angelegte Datenbank]
```

Jens

----------

## uhai

@jkoerner:

Danke für die Hilfe!

Leider hilt es nicht so richtig...

Ich will tinyerp zum Laufen bekommen. Leider bekommt der tinyerp-server keine Verbindung (waiting for connection), der tinyerp-client hat ebenfalls keine Connection zum Server (localhost, Port 8069). 

Im tinyerp.log findet sich leider nichts...

Schreibt postgresql ein log? Ich kann in /var/log nichts finden.

Diesen bug (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=181549 kann ich wohl ausschließen, meine DB "terp" gehört dem user "terp".

```
postgres@DeskTux /home/uhai $ psql -l

       Liste der Datenbanken

   Name    | Eigentümer | Kodierung 

-----------+------------+-----------

 template0 | postgres   | UNICODE

 template1 | postgres   | UNICODE

 terp      | terp       | UNICODE

(3 Zeilen)

```

Das OpenErp-Wiki ist leider heute nicht erreichbar. Wie bekomme ich die Ursache für die fehlenden Connections heraus?

uhai

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

ok, pgadmin3 habe ich.

Der Port 8069 wird von openerp automatisch vorgeschlagen. wenn ich mit dem localhost (geht nur mit IP - 127.0.0.1) verbinde in pgadmin3 habe ich auch den Port 5432.

Anscheinend wird die openerp-Konfiguration nicht richtig durchgeführt...

Ich denke ich mache das jetzt nach Wiki (ist wieder online) aus den sourcen ohne portage. oder ist  es besser, alles zu unmergen und nochmal zu probieren?

uhai

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ok

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich will tinyerp zum Laufen bekommen. Leider bekommt der tinyerp-server keine Verbindung (waiting for connection), der tinyerp-client hat ebenfalls keine Connection zum Server (localhost, Port 8069). 
> 
> Im tinyerp.log findet sich leider nichts...
> ...

 

Genau das will ich auch. Ich hatte aber Probleme mit dev-db/postgresql und habe statt dessen dev-db/postgresql-server und -base installiert (Version 8.3.3). Auch hier wird og Meldung angezeigt. Laut netstat -tupl wird aber der richtige Port genutzt.

Wenn Du weiter gekommen bist, kannst Du deine Erfahrungen hier posten?

----------

## schmutzfinger

Logging kann man /var/lib/postgresql/postgresql.conf einstellen. Da steht auch beschrieben wie man logging als Argument beim Serverstart einschalten kann. Die Einstellung müsste man dann in /etc/conf.d/postgresql vornehmen.

Alternativ kann man das auch mit pg_ctl konfigurieren. Wie man es macht ist erstmal nicht so wichtig solange die Kiste noch nicht produktiv ist.

Das wird erst interessant wenn man den Server nichtmehr stoppen will nur weil man ihn mal kurz zum loggen bewegen will. Das logging kann je nach config ganzschön viel output erzeugen und den Server langsamer machen.

----------

